

Walken on Rails - danielmorrison
http://collectiveidea.com/blog/archives/2012/04/01/walken-on-rails/

======
tomelders
Sicilians are great programmers. The best in the world. I'm sicilian. My old
man was the world heavy weight champion of sicilian programmers. And from
growing up with him, I learned the errors.

Now there are seventeen different things a guy can do to give himself away
when he programs. A guy has seventeen errors. A woman's got twenty but a guys
got seventeen. And if you know em, like you know your own face, they beat a
compiler all to hell. What we've got here is a little game of show and tell.
You don't wanna show me nothing but you're telling me everything. Now I know
you know what this function does, so tell me before I do some damage you wont
be able to unit test your way out of.

------
jbyers
I'm generally an April-Fools-in-tech hater, but man, that guy does a great
Christopher Walken. I most liked Javascript and MongoDB. Fantastic writing.

------
vishaldpatel
Thats not funny, man! I was really lookin' forward to it!

------
cifder
never thought I'd see a rails cast by walken. Really funny stuff guys.. Loved
the mongodb one.

------
MattBearman
I was a little disappointed to see this today, so it got my hopes up of it
being real. But the JavaScript frameworks one more than made up for it.

"That's why I don't buy cream, I just microwave cheese"

------
foobar2k
try mongodb. its like a polo shirt for your ideas

~~~
bicknergseng
Try it on. Or don't.

------
instakill
<http://memecaptain.com/026289.jpg>

------
thomasswift
"A Ruby on a Rail" - funny stuff.

------
rman666
Hi-fricken-larious

